# Question on ratshack meter and sub level.



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
Got my response pretty smooth and am setting the level of the sub. My question is should the sub be the same level as the speakers or slightly hot? I know this will be preference but I am curious if the ratshack meter measures the Avia test tone accurately. For example, If it measures 3dB low then adding 3db above the mains will yield too much bass. 

I have a Model 33-4050 if it matters.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I know this will be preference but I am curious if the ratshack meter measures the Avia test tone accurately.


It's far better to set the balance between the mains and sub by using REW.

Do a mains and sub measurement out to 200Hz, just as if you were measuring the sub alone. This will show the levels on the response plot; and the RS meter is adjusted with its REW calibration file.

brucek


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I did that and it seems even but hard to tell because of some dips/peaks. Does the spl meter in REW use the .cal file?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does the spl meter in REW use the .cal file?


The SPL meter in REW takes its information from your actual SPL meter at the listening position. It tracks it, once you've carried out the SPL meter calibration routine...

Lets see your response graph of the sub + mains with all its dips and peaks you speak of. Turn on 1/3 smoothing before showing us the results. (Smoothing is only allowed once all filters are created and in place - not before).

brucek


----------

